# best gaming headsets



## anmol4all (Apr 9, 2012)

i want to buy best gaming headset possible in my budget which is Rs.6000. 
i want most clear sound with huge bass. comfort, bass and durability are my required things.
currently i am thinking of mad catz ax 180

Flipkart.com: Mad Catz AX 180 Universal Headset: Headset

i also like Razer Carcharias, Tt eSPORTS Shock, Steelseries Siberia Headset 5H V2

*www.flipkart.com/tt-esports-shock-headset/p/itmd24q7yny3fhea?pid=ACCD24Q5V2PQEETH&_l=bXClTohu6XQG7Egx8zRw0A--&_r=MWYRO1wuRN+o_rlmHQKIaA--&icmpid=reco_pp_history_headset_2

*www.flipkart.com/steelseries-siberia-headset-5h-v2-black/p/itmczbu57cj3snmh?pid=ACCCZ3TABGXAKTCU&_l=Kw6j4k2v4lzL4jOxxJ7y5g--&_r=XU5Mv3ebmx7Dn6QNiVvCjQ--&ref=0cccd3a6-ea83-488e-b04c-fcf4d598df31

*www.flipkart.com/razer-carcharias-headset/p/itmczbn3mdatqukr?pid=ACCCZ3TA8BBR8UGG&_l=UEcD8gy70mkeMLQ0ceXanw--&_r=KiBJv5ci_mqOfzUZSfvP8g--&icmpid=reco_pp_history_headset_1


----------



## rahulyo (Apr 10, 2012)

Another Option :- 

Buy Corsair HS1A Gaming Headset in Mumbai India


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2012)

Roccat Kave 5.1


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 10, 2012)

roccat kave (take it if availble.) 

other option is steelseries fullsize v2.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you looking for Stereo or surround sound? 

Are you interested in the mic feature or can you do without it?

I would choose the following order:

Sony Stereo Wireless Headset (for PS3) works with PC
Roccat Kave
Razer Carcharias (people keep going gaga over it's comfort level - a must for any gamer)

There are 3 more options from ttsports, cosair and oen more I can't recollect

Ax180 and v2 are overpriced. Grossly overpriced.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2012)

If he wants gaming headphone then obviously mic shoul be therd for MPs and voice commands.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 11, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Are you looking for Stereo or surround sound?
> 
> Are you interested in the mic feature or can you do without it?
> 
> ...



a mic is a must.
and Tt esport is too heavy.
i dont require surround sound. 
siberia v2 looks to be a good option but it seems to be overpriced. but it is really one of the most rated headset. 
i will go with razer carcharias or siberia v2 
siberia v2 have 50 mm driver and a flexible mic but does it worth the 7000 price tag?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

Go for Kave and also ask Tenida about it. He owns one.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Go for Kave and also ask Tenida about it. He owns one.


its a great headset and finally i am going to buy it but it is unavailable everywhere. i checked flipkart, nextworld etc. can you tell me where the headset is available. try to give a reputed website.
i live in indore and here store persons dont even know aboout roccat or razer. and just keeps trying to sell me some sony or iball one


----------



## Sarath (Apr 11, 2012)

Availability issues plague the Kave.

The SS V2 was 6k when we considered it overpriced. At 7k it looks like even less VFM. 

I would suggest you get the  carcharias in that case. If you can wait, then wait for the Kave for a while. Write to CC of FK and nextworld.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 12, 2012)

how can i contact tenida. he have disabled private messages.
just want to clear somethings about kave as i found it as most value for money headset.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2012)

Even Ghormanas has the Kave. try contacting him too.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah both have kave. Try visitor message if PM is unavailable.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

@anmol4all- Yeah I have some problem with some option. Now you can send me Pm anytime 

About kave, you can't use in Laptop. It requires four 3.5mm jack to connect to your audio card.
A 5.1 onboard/dedicated sound card will support kave.

About availability, its not available anywhere. So consider any other gaming headset.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> @anmol4all- Yeah I have some problem with some option. Now you can send me Pm anytime
> 
> About kave, you can't use in Laptop. It requires four 3.5mm jack to connect to your audio card.
> A 5.1 onboard/dedicated sound card will support kave.
> ...



i want kave so badly but i dont want to buy them at higher price
my one question - is kave's bass strong?? 
please suggest any other good headset

i have two thoughts
-i dont have any headset so i will geT some rs.200 headset and wait for kave to come in stock
-tt esport shock is also looking a good option


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ read some kave review
ROCCAT Kave 5.1 Gaming Headset Review - Page 1/4 | techPowerUp

Arey you can't use kave in your laptop. Buy any other stereo headset.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^ read some kave review
> ROCCAT Kave 5.1 Gaming Headset Review - Page 1/4 | techPowerUp
> 
> Arey you can't use kave in your laptop. Buy any other stereo headset.



i have stated on my email that i do gaming about 20 times more than music
so i can cope with that


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Bro Kave won't work at all on a laptop. It has 4 connectors to be connected. So it only works for a 5.1 mobo or soundcard which ain't available for laptop. I thought you would use it on a desktop or I wouldn't had recommended it in first place.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Bro Kave won't work at all on a laptop. It has 4 connectors to be connected. So it only works for a 5.1 mobo or soundcard which ain't available for laptop. I thought you would use it on a desktop or I wouldn't had recommended it in first place.



i have specified tenida on my e mail that i only listen music on laptop but play games on my desktop which support 7.1 channels and currently i am using a 5.1 channel speaker set with it


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

OK let me get this straight. If you purchase KAVE then you won't be able to use it on laptop at all. Very simple. Sn purchase that headphone if you are OK with that.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> OK let me get this straight. If you purchase KAVE then you won't be able to use it on laptop at all. Very simple. Sn purchase that headphone if you are OK with that.



Yes. I agree.
@Op- You can't use kave in your laptop audio port simple. But if you have desktop with 5.1 or 7.1 onboard audio. You can use kave.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yes. I agree.
> @Op- You can't use kave in your laptop audio port simple. But if you have desktop with 5.1 or 7.1 onboard audio. You can use kave.



i play on my desktop but only listen music on laptop. 
and as i stated i listen music rarely as compared to gaming (battlefield 3) which i do about 2 hours a day and i am using a 5.1 channel setup with my desktop.

so if kave wont work with my laptop i dont have any problem but it should work good with my pc and provide a good 5.1 surround sound not like the virtual one but real 5.1

and tenida, is kave's bass good and powerful?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes Kave bass is very powerful.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yes Kave bass is very powerful.



does they work without USB because i have seen some reviews saying about a static hiss noise


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

Before buying Kave, read this review by our forum friend Ghormaanas 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...et-first-person-perspective-feedback-alf.html


----------



## Sarath (Apr 15, 2012)

Razer Caccharias and SS Siberia V2 are awesome not because of how they sound but how comfortable they are. The former has it's owners swearing by it.

The V2 are however better for music and movies. Really awesome. I have the V1 and they are good by themselves, the V2 with 50mm drivers are even better; also the mic is placed in the HP and not seperately. 

I suggest you forget the Kave.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

anmol4all said:


> does they work without USB because i have seen some reviews saying about a static hiss noise



Usb is just to power the sound controller.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Before buying Kave, read this review by our forum friend Ghormaanas
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...et-first-person-perspective-feedback-alf.html



he says it lack punchy bass in bf3
??? or a sound card issue
i am also going to use onboard sound


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Then buy suggested by Sarath.

You are very confused,  better read some review then buy.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^Then buy suggested by Sarath.



kave really lack bass according to ghormanas review.

and i dont want to buy siberia v2 it is too overpriced.


can you suggest something else 

sennheiser hd555??

true i am very confused. i have seen about every review about every headset and found kave as best value for money and now you are saying it lack thumping bass


----------



## Sarath (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Kave is not available
2. Issue about bass can only be ascertained by looking for more reviews.

I suggest you forget it and move on. This has happened before, people trying and waiting for the Kave endlessly. As far as I can see you have not contacted CC of either Nextworld or Flipkart. In case you have, do post their response here.

Forget HD558 or older 555. No bass.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Usb is just to power the sound controller.



And the LEDs of the headphones.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> And the LEDs of the headphones.



Yes, you are right.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

See the reviews of steelserier and razer headphones. Some have good bass. Also see the thread created by tenida. It may have the thing for you.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 15, 2012)

Sarath said:


> 1. Kave is not available
> 2. Issue about bass can only be ascertained by looking for more reviews.
> 
> I suggest you forget it and move on. This has happened before, people trying and waiting for the Kave endlessly. As far as I can see you have not contacted CC of either Nextworld or Flipkart. In case you have, do post their response here.
> ...



i contacted flipkart and here is their reply

Item: ROCCAT Kave 5.1 channel headset.

We regret to inform you that the above mentioned item you enquired about is currently not available with us. We have tried our best to list the same, however, we were unable to do so.

We will still continue our efforts to find the same and will list it on our website as soon as we procure it. Please check our website frequently for the newly listed products.

We request your kind cooperation in this regard.

i am very sad to say but i should forget the kave and should try t find another good option.

any suggestion. headphones or headset with good bass and better for gaming than music.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ Hard luck dude. Kave is out-of-stock everywhere. Even at MD computers, Kolkata.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^ Hard luck dude. Kave is out-of-stock everywhere. Even at MD computers, Kolkata.



any other suggestions
siberia v2 is good but not value for money

i ordered razer carcharias by reading some great reviews.
even techpowerup which dont praised kave and gave best performance award to carcharias.

roccat store suggested me that roccat is working with kave+ and they will be out in 6 months though i dont think it is true but if yes then i will buy them

happy with my order...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

^ Congrats.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^ Congrats.



thanks


----------



## Tenida (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats for your purchase. But Kave has no problem in bass what so ever. Its just best 5.1 ch headset at 6K. The build quality, sound quality and movie experience is just splendid. And please don't compare stereo  razer carcharias with true 5.1 Roccat Kave.

And I don't trust build quality of Razer brand.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Well lets see if Kave 2 really comes. If it does I'll own them.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Congrats for your purchase. But Kave has no problem in bass what so ever. Its just best 5.1 ch headset at 6K. The build quality, sound quality and movie experience is just splendid. And please don't compare stereo  razer carcharias with true 5.1 Roccat Kave.
> 
> And I don't trust build quality of Razer brand.



i know carcharias is not as good as kave but what can i do if that thing is not available in whole india

i am not concerned about its build quality, its review tells about good build quality and i also owns a razer mamba and it is just same as new when i baught it a year ago.



gameranand said:


> Well lets see if Kave 2 really comes. If it does I'll own them.



same here
if it comes i will buy it.
i dont know whether it will come 6 month later or year but they will come as kave is 2-3 year old product and i think roccat should be working with something new.
on flipkart an unpictured coming soon headset named roccat kave is suggesting it


----------



## Sarath (Apr 16, 2012)

anmol4all said:


> i know carcharias is not as good as kave but what can i do if that thing is not available in whole india
> 
> i am not concerned about its build quality, its review tells about good build quality and i also owns a razer mamba and it is just same as new when i baught it a year ago.



Razer as a whole has a hit and miss kind of quality issues. But I have not heard many complaints about the Carcharias. The thing with Razor is that they make excellent hardware but their products die faster or so it is though, although many products live for years too. So it's not all that bad. But you need to take care of your cans irrespective of which brand it is. 

Rest assured for your money you have bought one of the best possible HPs. The comfort levels have people crying over in glee. However do let us know how you find them.

You can get a true 5.1 later on. I suggest you try out virtual surround sound meanwhile. There are many options depending on your budget.
Kave
Tritton Ax Pro
Turtlebeach Earforce Px5, Px3 etc
Saitek ...etc

Also remember that a 5k stereo HP and a 10k 5.1 HP may sound same as the former needs only two speakers so you get a good pair of two speakers as against 10 not so good but good enough speakers. Same with standalone speaker units and home theatres. Like Swan M10 (2.1) being better than Z905(?) (5.1) although both sell for ~5k.

Lastly, congratulations


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 16, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Razer as a whole has a hit and miss kind of quality issues. But I have not heard many complaints about the Carcharias. The thing with Razor is that they make excellent hardware but their products die faster or so it is though, although many products live for years too. So it's not all that bad. But you need to take care of your cans irrespective of which brand it is.
> 
> Rest assured for your money you have bought one of the best possible HPs. The comfort levels have people crying over in glee. However do let us know how you find them.
> 
> ...



i will post my experience with carcharias. 
i will go to a local store to try some other headset to campare it.
 my experience with razer (mamba) is extremely well. not a single problem other than that they released a new mamba just after 2 months of my purchase lol.
 so i am expecting same quality and performance with their headset.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 18, 2012)

i got my carcharias today

they are really good.....

i will post my experience in detail soon


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

Show some pics bro. Happy silent gaming


----------



## quad_core (Apr 18, 2012)

how is RAZER electra ?? Has anyone used it ? Its price is sweet ...3.3k approx


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Show some pics bro. Happy silent gaming



i dont have a good camera but i will post some if you want.
there was no discomfort even after a 4 hour long non stop gaming session. sound quality is awesome and i really heard some sounds first time on BF3 like sound of some birds at end screen on some maps.

now only have one problem that mic dont get mute perfectly even after turning off the mic i mean if you scream at mic too close to it , it gets your sound.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

Even I got my headphones. Nice coincidence.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Even I got my headphones. Nice coincidence.



which one??

do you have battlefield 3??


----------



## Sarath (Apr 19, 2012)

congrats anmol4all



quad_core said:


> how is RAZER electra ?? Has anyone used it ? Its price is sweet ...3.3k approx



You will have to look up online reviews. Not many users here.


----------



## anmol4all (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks sarath


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2012)

anmol4all said:


> which one??
> 
> do you have battlefield 3??



Sennheiser HD 202 II.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Sennheiser HD 202 II.


Congrats gameranand


----------



## Sarath (Apr 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Sennheiser HD 202 II.



Show us a pic. This has slipped out of memory.

Price? Bought from? 



Spoiler



Mini review - feedback ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2012)

I bought it from infibeam at 1741 INR after snatching a discount from net. 

Ordered on 11 april and got on 17. Well even flipkart takes that much time here. Packaging was perfect.

As for pics I am using forum on mobile so posting that would be difficult but I'll try.

I posted a short feedback in the thred of difference between hd 202 & 202 II.

I am currently testing it so would post a short review soon.


----------



## A_ashish_A (May 1, 2012)

Guys I m also willing to buy a 5.1 headphone but I want to connect it with internal sound card not with external sound card which comes along. In other words I want a headphone from which I can get 5.1 sound connecting with internal sound card. I don't chat so I don't care its headphone or headset.


----------

